# CCleaner



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Crap Cleaner, a great little program that can clean the following:
Internet Explorer Cache, History, Cookies, Index.dat. 
Recycle Bin, Temporary files and Log files. 
Recently opened URLs and files. 
Third-party application temp files and recent file lists (MRUs).
Including: Firefox, Opera, Media Player, eMule, Kazaa, Google Toolbar, Netscape, Office XP, Nero, Adobe Acrobat, WinRAR, WinAce, WinZip and more... 
Advanced Registry scanner to remove unused and old entries (includes backup).
Including File Extensions, ActiveX Controls, ClassIDs, ProgIDs, Uninstallers, Shared DLLs, Fonts, Help Files, Application Paths, Icons, Invalid Shortcuts and more...

It comes with a link that is quite the same as Add/remove programs.

Anyway, you can get it here:
Click Here

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I missed one thing, you can configure it to only clean certin things.

Just letting you know,
Alan


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Alan 18.

Agreed, its an excellent utility, simple to understand & use.

Many others, much more knowledgeable than me, also recommend it  

Foxfire


----------



## Souljah123 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, nice find, i just downloaded and ran it, it deleted everything in 2 seconds and wow, that was faster than me doing it manually, see, im a lazy person, this is perfect for me.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya, ive been using it for a long time, and it is very easy to clean "crap."


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Ditto;also using it for a long time. Fine job. No problems with it so far. I do have it configured to fit my system and needs.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

:up: 
great program. drives the family crazy when i use it. i clean everything. there goes their history and passwords....lol


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

jd_957 said:


> :up:
> great program. drives the family crazy when i use it. i clean everything. there goes their history and passwords....lol


It can be customised


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks, i know already. just want to be safe. it does not hurt them to use the darn keyboard.

besides that is what they have favorites for.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

jd_957 said:


> :up:
> great program. drives the family crazy when i use it. i clean everything. there goes their history and passwords....lol


Nice one JD_957   

Foxfire


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just be careful guys and girls,that you do not remove some vital info,Ive heard no bad reports so far,am watching this space..


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I used it on a used computer I bought. 
Really great for getting rid off that unwanted clutter someone else left behind :up:


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

CCleaner is the best I have used. Never takes out things I need. Have had some messes with other cleaners to the point of having to do a reformat of Windows. CCleaner is the safest and the best for me. I highly recommend it.

Jillian


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Score 1 for me.

Never thought every person who replied would like it.

Good.

Alan


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

I think I like this program but would like it better if a kind soul would please list the things to "clean".
I downloaded it and cleaned everything (before reading Alan's second post  ) and that kinda sorta messed me up for a bit, so I got everything back again by restoring the backup or whatever it's called  .
Now I am afraid to let it clean without knowing what is safe to clean 

No rush, though. I am slowly learning to *read lots** first* and *click second* :up:


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Mightyqueenc, the continuing story of Ccleaner.
Sorry to hear it messed things up,There a school of thought that says,,let it clean the Registry +unnecessary files only, thats all I have been doing.
I think you are the 1st to have a bad experiance,I am still watching this space to hear the pro's and con's. 
Hope I haven't added to the possible confusion! Take care..


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

It was my own stupidity that messed me up, blues_harp:
I cleaned the "issues" section, before reading a post in another part of this forum that I'd found after doing a CCleaner search, that recommended leaving that alone if you don't know what you are doing ~ and that would be me. 
All is well and I am sure to like the program, once I know what I am doing :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Darn it! (slaps forehead with palm of hand).

I went ahead and posted in the wrong TSG Forum....
should have seen this one first (mea culpa).

Anyway, here's my... *thread*... I recently posted in the Windows XP Forum.

Basically, it's about the difference in page views that I see when viewing
the same page in IE6 compared to Firefox 1.0 after using CCleaner the first time.

BTW...thanks to *Alan18* for posting the link.
I'd been thinking about CCleaner (used CleanUp!) and decided to install it 
since they've come out with the new version. So far I'm pretty happy with
it, except for this minor issue.

Any input appreciated. :up:

Thanks,

Telstar


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

*Solved!*

Got the answer from Tarun in the CCleaner Forums....


Tarun said:


> it's an issue with cleaning the Firefox profiles. Simply close all open browser windows, run CCleaner and click Run Cleaner 2-3 times. Reboot if desired (not necessary) and it should be fine. It does that to me too on my Firefox 1.0.1.


my reply...


Telstar said:


> Excellent! That did it.
> To be sure, after exiting Firefox. I opened Task Manager and Ended Processes
> of firefox.exe and also firefoxpreloader.exe
> I also rebooted.


Perhaps this will help someone else having the same question.

Telstar


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I asked for a cleaner for XP (in the OS forum). This one was given by *mtchllro* http://www.ccleaner.com/

It was for a brand-newbie friend.

At some point I had purchased *PurgeIE * (an excellent software cleaner) but one really doesn't want to suggest to a friend a tool which costs $s when the likelihood is that a freeware exits.

I have run the two by way of comparison. The difference? Merely a matter of reboot. PurgeIE doesn't need a reboot, CCleaner does.

CCleaner :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

aarhus2004 said:


> but one really doesn't want to suggest to a friend a tool which costs $s when the likelihood is that a freeware exits.


The last Program (security) I paid for was my subscription to Norton AV. I had Norton from the 2002 Edition and last year couldn't justify renewing when it became apparent to me that there are some terrific Programs out there...for FREE! I installed AVG Free Edition and the first time I ran it it found a couple of items that were cleaned and deleted and I've never had an incident since.

With the Spybots, Ad-aware's, Spyware Blaster/Guard's, MS Anti-Spyware's, a-squared, on-line Panda, Trend Micro and HJT's, not to mention the invaluable and aforementioned disk cleaner: CCleaner, why pay for security and other maintenance Programs when there are such great Freeware's available?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

The good stuff becomes a staple for most of us seems.

Cheers, Telstar.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

MightyQueenC said:


> I think I like this program but would like it better if a kind soul would please list the things to "clean".
> I downloaded it and cleaned everything (before reading Alan's second post  ) and that kinda sorta messed me up for a bit, so I got everything back again by restoring the backup or whatever it's called  .
> Now I am afraid to let it clean without knowing what is safe to clean
> 
> No rush, though. I am slowly learning to *read lots** first* and *click second* :up:


I share the concern...haven't used it yet because am fearful of what will be removed that I might want. Second the request for any suggestions for taking preventive measures.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Windows and Application section is safe to use..
Under ISSUES which is the Registry cleaning section..use it to remove entries for programs you know you have deleted..
Any other entry I leave alone..overcleaning will cause more problems than they solve..
Always back up what you delete..


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Another satisfied user here! Frequently updated too.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Blues harp 28 and boyoh53, you have encouraged me to try it.


----------

